# ia a 16+ PGDE recognised in australia to teach and gain a working visa.



## kambaro (Jan 24, 2014)

i am about to begin a PGDE in life long learning sector for agr 16+ teaching. will this qualification allow me to get a working visa and employmemt in australia or do you have to have a PGCE for primary or secondary teaching.

thanx Kamella x


----------

